# Disabling CoSense on Dewalt Generator



## DBGrooming (Aug 8, 2021)

Good Evening, 

I run a mobile pet grooming company. On the front of our grooming trailer we were running a Predator Generator that sat in an aluminum enclosure. Unfortunately it finally died on me in the middle of the day. I had a full calendar, so i had to go grab what was available, a 10K watt Dewalt DXGNR8000. The problem i am having is that the CoSense is too sensitive. I temporarily found solution running an exhaust extension out the side to get most of the fumes away, however the problem now is when it rains, i cannot work, as i cannot lower the lid at all. With the Predator, i closed the lid part way to keep things dry. With this, if i lower it at all, it cuts out in 2 minutes. Any ideas of how to bypass the CoSense? I read on a similar unit to cut the two black wire and splice them together, and leave the Yellow and Red connected. Not sure if that is the same here. 

Thanks,


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

better off doing a gen stack like they use for an rv.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

DBGrooming said:


> Any ideas of how to bypass the CoSense?


You would be trying for the Darwin Awards... Use a stack as @iowagold suggested. The COSense is trying to tell you something. Bypassing it is like putting a penny under a plug fuse or a bolt in place of a bar fuse.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with above. You could put a small "pan fan" in with the generator arranged so if the generator is running it is too. This might dissipate the CO provided the lid is partially open. You wouldn't be eliminating a safety feature. Link attached for a typical one, tons out there. Curious, how tight is the "aluminum enclosure?" Generators need a lot of combustion and cooling air if you're running it in an enclosed space when it rains, as Tabora said, it's telling you something. Also generators run hot and you have it enclosed with a 7.5gallon gas tank......

Edit: Thinking further, the amount of air one of those units move a small fan probably wouldn't make much difference. As I think I understand it, your problem is ventilation (louvers) and lack of air. 









Amazon.com: AC Infinity AXIAL 1225, Quiet Muffin Fan, 120V AC 120mm x 25mm Low Speed, UL-Certified for DIY Cooling Ventilation Exhaust Projects : Electronics


Buy AC Infinity AXIAL 1225, Quiet Muffin Fan, 120V AC 120mm x 25mm Low Speed, UL-Certified for DIY Cooling Ventilation Exhaust Projects: Case Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## re123 (Sep 24, 2021)

Mine's a generac gp8000e, perhaps it is similar on yours. 

If this sensor suddenly fails on you, and you have an emergency need for power that requires the generator to operate _now_, see the video to bypass this sensor. Repair the issue properly when convenient.


----------

